# Oily skin from air conditioning?



## Beauty Mark (Aug 2, 2007)

I've normally had normal to dry skin with some bouts of eczema. However, I've been working an excessively air conditioned building and noticed my skin is like an oil slick. It's fine on the weekends in my non-air conditioned apartment.

Am I correct that it is the air conditioning? And how do you combat this problem? I've been wearing powder, which works for about half the day.


----------



## aziza (Aug 13, 2007)

Bump!


----------



## goink (Aug 14, 2007)

Hmm. I'm no skin expert, but have had dry skin resulted from the a/c air. It might just be your skin trying to fend itself from the cold air by producing oil.
I think a good moisturizing mask will help.

Sorry I'm not that much of a help.


----------



## frocher (Aug 14, 2007)

How about a mattifier under makeup, Philosophy and Origins both made a version in the past.


----------



## lethaldesign (Aug 14, 2007)

I think I have the opposite problem... I think the a/c dries my skin out MORE than it already is. I always have to re-moisturize when I get home from work. But on the weekends, I moisturize once &I'm usually good to go. Sorry I can't be of more help


----------



## loves_macxoxo (Aug 14, 2007)

have you been sweating at all?


----------

